# Thank you Vape King Stoneridge!



## Tanja (7/3/17)

Thank you for my Paulies Coffee Cake! Won in their weekly giveaway...



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja (7/3/17)

No idea why my picture is sideways though... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akash (7/3/17)

Time for the secret porcupine, @Rob Fisher to work his magic


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/17)

Akash said:


> Time for the secret porcupine, @Rob Fisher to work his magic



Secret Porcupine has visited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (8/3/17)

Hahaha... that looks so much better!

So what did I do wrong? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/3/17)

You left the kitchen. I'm joking, please don't report me to the human rights commission. 

Sometimes it happens with android setting the wrong exif info. happens to me when I take the photo through an app and not the main camera app.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tanja (8/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> You left the kitchen. I'm joking, please don't report me to the human rights commission.
> 
> Sometimes it happens with android setting the wrong exif info. happens to me when I take the photo through an app and not the main camera app.


Wise ass!    


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

